# Maker Faire - SF Bay Area



## JeffHaas (Aug 26, 2008)

If you're attending the San Francisco Bay Area Maker Faire this weekend (May 16 & 17), be sure to see the Northern California Haunters Group booth. It's going to be a very big installation with several walk-though rooms. And in true Maker Faire fashion, we'll have people there to explain how you can do the stuff on display.

More info on the event here:

http://makerfaire.com/

Jeff


----------

